# George is 8 months



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Happy 8 months George


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

LOVE the last photo! Such a cockapoo way to lie down


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow .. I am loving his white face markings  ... 8 months has gone too fast Jayne .. 

He is still living up to his name Gorgeous George xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wow .. I am loving his white face markings  ... 8 months has gone too fast Jayne ..
> 
> He is still living up to his name Gorgeous George xxx


Haha , more like Gremlin George, he is a complete friut cake , but adorable, love him to bits


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He's still gorgeous (he does like to flash his bits ,or lack of them alot!):laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow stunning as always


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

George is still looking great Jayne..time goes by so quickly, Betty is a 81/2 Months old now but it doesn't seem long ago since she was a tiny pup..


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's got a lovely face!

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!! Gorgeous George..happy 8 month...you are so cute! love how your face is such a different colour! beautiful


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow its hard to believe George is 8 months and he's still lovely xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy 8 months George!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful colour is he English or American? X


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> Beautiful colour is he English or American? X


He's English show


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou everyone


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

George is lovely, Jayne.


----------

